# What's your Dragon Color



## KenpoTess (Feb 21, 2003)

My Dragon Color http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html 

GREEN
Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.

Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock."


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 21, 2003)

this stuff ios really cool tess. my color came up TAN.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 21, 2003)

BLUE
If there ever was a draconic example of a supple attitude, your Inner Dragon is it. Blues are the Water Elemental dragon - typified by their Steam breath weapon. Pretty creative, huh? It goes right along with your Inner Dragon's tendency to maim, but not destroy. Much like your native oceans and rivers will deform the rock over time, eventually wearing it away to nothing.

Humans shouldn't make the idiot mistake of thinking you're weak, however. After all you're a good 30 feet in length and you have a penchant for materializing out of any body of water, no matter how small. The element of surprise and limited magic capabilities are definitely yours. You also enjoy communicating with aquatic life-forms, hunting in totally inhospitable terrain (i.e. 3000 feet below the waves), and using your fluid nature to your advantage. Your enemies probably won't even see you approach in the first place. Your favorable attributes are the sunset, Autumn, water, compassion, peace, forgiveness, love, intuition, and calmness. Naturally, you pity the fool who'd try and prove that calmness part, he'd probably wind up being scalded. *small grin* 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 21, 2003)

TAN

Your Inner Dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Tans have been all but forgotten in popular literature, but that suits them just fine. They're slightly shy and spend most of their time in impassable mountain valleys. When feeling brave or adventurous, Tans use their shape-shifting ability to blend in with society. Given a choice, however, Tans still much prefer to be left to their own devices.

You like to spend time devising new and interesting spells and potions, and counting and hoarding your gigantic treasure. Your favorable attributes are longevity, security, magic, and reverence for life. To top it off, your breath weapon is a curious mix of Fire and Air. Just tell folks to watch out, as a Tan you've got a seriously short temper!


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

As the Day that cleanses and gives Life, your Dragon color is...
WHITE
If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).

Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2003)

I am the Silver Dragon.

I feel good about this. Thanks Tess


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

As the Mist that shrouds both Good and Evil, your Dragon color is...

SILVER

Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time. 



:asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

I suspected, but this confirms it, Rich and MOB are two of a kind.:rofl:


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 22, 2003)

As the rays of the life-giving Sun, your Dragon color is...
YELLOW
Your Inner Dragon is the most interesting of all. Yellows are the fourth rarest dragon of all (after Gold, Platinum and Chromatic dragons). They spend the vast majority of their time soaring high above the ground, often for no particular reason. They love to be in the air, and are thus typified as the Air Elemental dragon. Your Inner Dragon spends most of his/her time on the Plains or steppe highlands when not mingled with the air currents. All of the Elemental dragons are technically aligned "Chaotic Evil" but a Yellow is about as close as they come to being either Neutral or "Lawful Evil." So if you feel like a bit of a do-gooder sometimes, it's perfectly normal.

You like to spend time in silent, aerial meditation and would only really attack someone if provoked. Your favorable attributes are the sunrise, Spring, incense, clouds, and any kind of helpful air mass or current. When it's needed, your breath weapon is pure bolts of Lightning. How's that for a neat piece of carry-on luggage? See you amongst the clouds!


----------



## rachel (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm yellow too. very interesting. Thanks, Tess


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 22, 2003)

Very Cool!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 22, 2003)

Silver... interesting... not entirely accurate for me, I think, but then, you never know... 

Considering that my own name, when analyzed from certain perspectives, means "Fulcrum," or "doorway between good and evil," (Christopher) in addition to its Christian meaning of "bearer of Christ," I find the idea of a balanced neutral individual somewhat interesting. 

(PS: those other meanings come from a book of names I had lying around somewhere... it's basically derived from Judaic and Kabbalistic studies).


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 22, 2003)

Glad you all are  enjoying a bit of discovery   Other than the lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Mine fits me pretty darn well ~!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm detecting some discriminaton here, I'm the only white Dragon...


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I suspected, but this confirms it, Rich and MOB are two of a kind.:rofl: *



I take offence to that remark :shrug:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 22, 2003)

As the mighty Blades of old, your Dragon color is...
COPPER
Your Inner Dragon is the mighty warrior of dragon-kind. It's just that simple. Coppers show up when someone's about to die. Usually they just go ahead and take out his best friends too, just so he won't be lonely in the afterlife. Coppers don't mess around, and they don't play evil games like Red Dragons. They don't bother with magic, like Gold Dragons. They don't run and hide like White Dragons. They're there to do a job, and they do it well. (Think Special Forces...)

But what sort of a dragon would you be if that really was the whole story? You also like to stomp your enemies, incite human rebellions, start the occasional war, and spend lazy hours preening your battle aura. Your favorable attributes are strength, physical abilities, thriftiness, warmth, and longevity in battle. Just in case some puny human (or conniving Red Dragon) thinks they can get the drop on you, you've got a concealed breath weapon - gigantic masses of Fire. Hey, it's the tried and true way to cook a cow in 0.75 seconds. Use it well, my friend.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey, I didn't write it. 

As the Fires that burn in the hearts of Men, your Dragon color is...
RED
Your Inner Dragon is the classic example of dragon evil. Remember Smaug? Yep, Red Dragon. Oh, my friend you're in good company. Red dragons are the most vile and crafty of all the dragons. They are also the most dangerous of all dragons. As such they are the Fire Elemental dragons. Reds have a nasty tendency towards luring you in with quiet words and soft emotions, then wrapping their scaly tails around you and biting off your puny little human head. Fun, no?

But of course, Reds aren't all about killing and treasure hoarding. You like to invent creative traps, spend long hours relaxing in the mouths of volcanoes, fly over the vast forests of the planet looking for men on horseback ...er... sheep (yeah...), and pick fights. Your favorable attributes are Noon, Summer, the sword, helpful fire, blood, courage, passion, will power, and leadership. If dragons went to war, they'd rally behind you in a snap. Well, you or a Copper Dragon. But those guys are wusses anyway, and you could beat one up to take command. In fact, you probably would considering your breath weapon is good old fashioned Fire, and plenty of it. Just remember that some sheep carry swords and you'll do fine.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, I don't care for the color TAN, but the description certainly fits...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 22, 2003)

As the Hearts of the Pure, your Dragon color is...
                                           GOLD
Your Inner Dragon is the most honorable of all. Golds are the third rarest of all the dragons (after Platinum and Chromatic dragons) and have a station in society that reflects their rarity. You are what one might call a Draconic Knight. Golds live by a strict code of chivalry and commitment. Remember Draco? Yep, Gold Dragon. Your appearance is fearsome and all-mighty but you'd never stoop so low as to bring any harm to a human. As a matter of fact, that's strictly contrary to your code of conduct. You're one of only two dragon types that is aligned "Lawful Good" and is proficient in the use of magic and spells. If you're curious, the other is Platinum, the King of the Dragons. Your piety, beauty, wisdom, and inner strength are absolutely without parallel.

But of course, being a Gold Dragon isn't all high ethics and codes. You like to fly around scaring things, advise humans in their affairs, and shapeshift. Strike that, you LOVE to shapeshift. And you're great at it. In fact, if you're a Gold on the inside, you might be a Gold on the outside, too - just in human form. Your favorable attributes are honor, chivalry, truth, kindness, gold, mining, protection, wisdom, bravery, and trustworthiness. You might be a bit too trusting of humans at times, but they're just kids compared to you. If anyone threatens your humans or tries to kill you, you could strike back with your breath weapon - Fire. But then, no one's tried anything that stupid in the last couple thousand years. After all, you're about 54 feet long.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I suspected, but this confirms it, Rich and MOB are two of a kind.:rofl: *




I told you he reminds me of the little brother I used to have :~)


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Feb 22, 2003)

Me I'm:

SILVER
Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 22, 2003)

I am RED That means i am Evil so now I will begin my plans for world Domination. All us reds should take over the world and rule over the stupid humans and the other weak little dragons. Power to the Reds!:soapbox:


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 22, 2003)

there's an awful lot of us Silver Dragons around here...

Lisa


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm blue


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 22, 2003)

is Goldendragon7 *really* a Golden Dragon or a poseur?  

Lisa


----------



## sweeper (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm also silver..

I think silver is the classification for anyone they don't know what to do with


----------



## J-kid (Feb 23, 2003)

As the Fires that burn in the hearts of Men, your Dragon color is...
RED
Your Inner Dragon is the classic example of dragon evil. Remember Smaug? Yep, Red Dragon. Oh, my friend you're in good company. Red dragons are the most vile and crafty of all the dragons. They are also the most dangerous of all dragons. As such they are the Fire Elemental dragons. Reds have a nasty tendency towards luring you in with quiet words and soft emotions, then wrapping their scaly tails around you and biting off your puny little human head. Fun, no?

But of course, Reds aren't all about killing and treasure hoarding. You like to invent creative traps, spend long hours relaxing in the mouths of volcanoes, fly over the vast forests of the planet looking for men on horseback ...er... sheep (yeah...), and pick fights. Your favorable attributes are Noon, Summer, the sword, helpful fire, blood, courage, passion, will power, and leadership. If dragons went to war, they'd rally behind you in a snap. Well, you or a Copper Dragon. But those guys are wusses anyway, and you could beat one up to take command. In fact, you probably would considering your breath weapon is good old fashioned Fire, and plenty of it. Just remember that some sheep carry swords and you'll do fine.

wow found my color.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 23, 2003)

Let me try the test one more time and take more time to see what dragon i really am.

I kind of rushed it.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 23, 2003)

As the Mist that shrouds both Good and Evil, your Dragon color is...
SILVER
Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time. 

Copy and paste this code to your online diary or LJ: (Tell them what your dragon is and where the heck you've been.)


----------



## Seig (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I told you he reminds me of the little brother I used to have :~)
> 
> *


Hmmmm, maybe whne he grows up, he will be the little sister.......:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 23, 2003)

If GoldenDragon7 is really a Golden Dragon. 
Anyone tell Mr. C about the site?

Dot


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pakhet _
> *is Goldendragon7 *really* a Golden Dragon or a poseur?
> 
> Lisa *



D'oh.

Looks like someone has already thought of it.  Good Going.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, step aside you silver p*ssy  

All of you BOW and beg for mercy as Tim & I TAKE OVER THE WORLD! Bwahahaha....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 24, 2003)

Gold...

Your Inner Dragon is the most honorable of all. Golds are the third rarest of all the dragons (after Platinum and Chromatic dragons) and have a station in society that reflects their rarity. You are what one might call a Draconic Knight. Golds live by a strict code of chivalry and commitment. Remember Draco? Yep, Gold Dragon. Your appearance is fearsome and all-mighty but you'd never stoop so low as to bring any harm to a human. As a matter of fact, that's strictly contrary to your code of conduct. You're one of only two dragon types that is aligned "Lawful Good" and is proficient in the use of magic and spells. If you're curious, the other is Platinum, the King of the Dragons. Your piety, beauty, wisdom, and inner strength are absolutely without parallel.

But of course, being a Gold Dragon isn't all high ethics and codes. You like to fly around scaring things, advise humans in their affairs, and shapeshift. Strike that, you LOVE to shapeshift. And you're great at it. In fact, if you're a Gold on the inside, you might be a Gold on the outside, too - just in human form. Your favorable attributes are honor, chivalry, truth, kindness, gold, mining, protection, wisdom, bravery, and trustworthiness. You might be a bit too trusting of humans at times, but they're just kids compared to you. If anyone threatens your humans or tries to kill you, you could strike back with your breath weapon - Fire. But then, no one's tried anything that stupid in the last couple thousand years. After all, you're about 54 feet long.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 24, 2003)

As the Hearts of the Pure, your Dragon color is...

                                              GOLD  (What else would you guys expect!!!)

 Your Inner Dragon is the most honorable of all. Golds are the third rarest of all the dragons (after Platinum and Chromatic dragons) and
 have a station in society that reflects their rarity. You are what one might call a Draconic Knight. Golds live by a strict code of chivalry
 and commitment. Remember Draco? Yep, Gold Dragon. Your appearance is fearsome and all-mighty but you'd never stoop so low as
 to bring any harm to a human. As a matter of fact, that's strictly contrary to your code of conduct. You're one of only two dragon types
  that is aligned "Lawful Good" and is proficient in the use of magic and spells. If you're curious, the other is Platinum, the King of the
                  Dragons. Your piety, beauty, wisdom, and inner strength are absolutely without parallel.

  But of course, being a Gold Dragon isn't all high ethics and codes. You like to fly around scaring things, advise humans in their affairs,
 and shapeshift. Strike that, you LOVE to shapeshift. And you're great at it. In fact, if you're a Gold on the inside, you might be a Gold
 on the outside, too - just in human form. Your favorable attributes are honor, chivalry, truth, kindness, gold, mining, protection, wisdom,
   bravery, and trustworthiness. You might be a bit too trusting of humans at times, but they're just kids compared to you. If anyone
 threatens your humans or tries to kill you, you could strike back with your breath weapon - Fire. But then, no one's tried anything that
                       stupid in the last couple thousand years. After all, you're about 54 feet long.

But I fear there are imposters as I read back!!


----------



## Sanddragon (Feb 24, 2003)

Copper

Your Inner Dragon is the mighty warrior of dragon-kind. It's just that simple. Coppers show up when someone's about to die. Usually they just go ahead and take out his best friends too, just so he won't be lonely in the afterlife. Coppers don't mess around, and they don't play evil games like Red Dragons. They don't bother with magic, like Gold Dragons. They don't run and hide like White Dragons. They're there to do a job, and they do it well. (Think Special Forces...)

But what sort of a dragon would you be if that really was the whole story? You also like to stomp your enemies, incite human rebellions, start the occasional war, and spend lazy hours preening your battle aura. Your favorable attributes are strength, physical abilities, thriftiness, warmth, and longevity in battle. Just in case some puny human (or conniving Red Dragon) thinks they can get the drop on you, you've got a concealed breath weapon - gigantic masses of Fire. Hey, it's the tried and true way to cook a cow in 0.75 seconds. Use it well, my friend.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *All of you BOW and beg for mercy as Tim & I TAKE OVER THE WORLD! Bwahahaha....
> *



Now go back to your perch!

:miffer:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 24, 2003)

I did it pretty fast, and came out with 

*RED* 

I hope I am in good company.  It looks like I am, but I did have fun with it.

Oss,
Red Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## khadaji (Feb 24, 2003)

I got Copper

quite amusing...


----------



## sweeper (Feb 24, 2003)

I probably would end up red if I changed some of my boarderline choices. also posably green


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

I got gold.

I demand a recount.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I got gold.
> 
> I demand a recount.
> ...



Cthulhu,

you could convert / capture more in the guise of a gold ragon. They would trust you!


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

Mighty Cthulhu believes the old ways work best.  Driving them stark raving mad before they are consumed has worked for millenia.  If it ain't broke, why fix it?



Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Mighty Cthulhu believes the old ways work best.  Driving them stark raving mad before they are consumed has worked for millenia.  If it ain't broke, why fix it?
> 
> 
> ...



Yet, the paranoid types like me that study photography and architecture and explosives, so I can just nuke the building I am afraid of and or see evidence of your presence. :shrug:


----------



## longshot (Feb 26, 2003)

That was interesting. I got Green, I think it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _*
> I got gold.   I demand a recount.    Cthulhu
> *



I AM the GoldenDragon..... King of all the Dragons!  So chill & enjoy, before I recount you to a neutral dragon.

:soapbox:


----------



## KanoLives (Feb 26, 2003)

It says that I am a Silver Dragon. Thought that was pretty cool. 



Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I AM the GoldenDragon..... King of all the Dragons!  So chill & enjoy, before I recount you to a neutral dragon.
> 
> :soapbox: *



As a little dragon wannabe. I humbley bow to the all mighty Goldendragon!!!!!!:asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 26, 2003)

Try and make me- I will roast you alive and eat your goldy heart!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _*
> I will roast you alive and eat your goldy heart!
> *



:rofl:LOL ...... Well I admire you..... you could try :rofl: 

:lol:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 26, 2003)

BLACK
If there ever was an apparition of Evil to strike terror into the hearts of man and beast, your Inner Dragon is it. Blackies are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the White Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).

But of course, being a Blackie on the inside you couldn't care less about that religion garbage. You like to chomp things, cause trouble, make off with people's significant others, and so on and so forth. Your favorable attributes are night, the Moon, the stars, dreams, psychic guidance, balancing Karma, seeking truth, and helpful dark magic. Everybody's still got to watch out for you though, because deep down you like to smite at random and have a nasty breath weapon combination of Fire and Acid. *evil grin* Fun, no? 


:cheers: 

I Liked this quiz!


----------



## sweeper (Feb 26, 2003)

uhm..  gold dragon, the site says that the platinum dragon is king of all the dragons...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *uhm..  gold dragon, the site says that the platinum dragon is king of all the dragons... *



he's obviously WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *uhm..  gold dragon, the site says that the platinum dragon is king of all the dragons... *


But it is obvioulsy propoganda, there is no way for you to take the test and get platinum.....I am sooooooo tempted to make a smartassed comment about certain organizations here.....


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But it is obvioulsy propoganda, there is no way for you to take the test and get platinum.....I am sooooooo tempted to make a smartassed comment about certain organizations here..... *



Now tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Feb 27, 2003)

Tess...

  That was incredibly interesting...hower it indicated that I am a "Black Dragon".  As anyone can plainly see...I am of course a Red Dragon.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 27, 2003)

Red rules- but as much as you amy WISH you were me, it can never happen, so take your sad wittle black dragon self into the shadow I cast on the ground....


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 27, 2003)

Red rules- but as much as you amy WISH you were me, it can never happen, so take your sad wittle black dragon self into the shadow I cast on the ground....


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 27, 2003)

ps. awesome graphic! Props


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 27, 2003)

WTF??????????


Mine came back Pink with Yellow Polka Dots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2003)

I scored a red dragon.

_whew!!!!_


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 27, 2003)

All bow before the terrifying Red Dragon! Jill when do you want to take over the world? I'm free on Tuesday. lol.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sifu DangeRuss _
> *Tess...
> 
> That was incredibly interesting...hower it indicated that I am a "Black Dragon".  As anyone can plainly see...I am of course a Red Dragon.
> ...



Funny as a child I absolutely adored Puff the Magic Dragon.. *G* He was green methinks ~!! 
wild  morphing~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *WTF??????????
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh Why am I NOT surprised~!!! *chortling~!!!!


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 28, 2003)

took this quiz again and it turns out i am this and i belive it to be more acurate because it sounds more like me 

As the vast Forests that protect our Planet, your Dragon color is...
GREEN
Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.

Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink* 

Copy and paste this code to your online diary or LJ: (Tell them what your dragon is and where the heck you've been.)

I don't do well on tests the first time anyway


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ohhhhhhhhh Why am I NOT surprised~!!! *chortling~!!!! *



Tess,
It sounds to me like Stick Dummy has some sort of problem. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Tess,
> It sounds to me like Stick Dummy has some sort of problem. :rofl: *


You shall see for yourself........_*twitch*_


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 4, 2003)

> Tess, It sounds to me like Stick Dummy has some sort of problem




:erg:  Problem?, I ain't got no steenken problem :erg:

Jason- Just look for the skinny little spastic guy who does not have a clue whats going on..............


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 4, 2003)

Mine came up silver.  The description actually seems to fit pretty well.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm Green.....I just can't escape my hippie ways....


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *:erg:  Problem?, I ain't got no steenken problem :erg:
> 
> Jason- Just look for the skinny little spastic guy who does not have a clue whats going on.............. *



Naaaaaaaaaaah.. this is just normalcy for Pete.. as normal as he can be *G*  course who am I to say what's normal *chortles*


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Naaaaaaaaaaah.. this is just normalcy for Pete.. as normal as he can be *G*  course who am I to say what's normal *chortles* *


This is a good question, just what is normal?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This is a good question, just what is normal? *




Well, I can tell you it's not around my house.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well, I can tell you it's not around my house.:rofl: *



I much prefer my safe little world where everyone knows me *G*  just wait til you meet the Mountaineer's.. oh  they are all Clones of Tess~!!! 
*beams proudly*


----------



## Seig (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I much prefer my safe little world where everyone knows me *G*  just wait til you meet the Mountaineer's.. oh  they are all Clones of Tess~!!!
> *beams proudly* *


Be afraid, very afraid


----------



## Yari (Mar 7, 2003)

WHITE
If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).

Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage.

/yari


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> [BJason- Just look for the skinny little spastic guy who does not have a clue whats going on.............. [/B]



I have nothing but time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *:erg:  Problem?, I ain't got no steenken problem :erg:
> 
> Jason- Just look for the skinny little spastic guy who does not have a clue whats going on.............. *




Who you calling skinny?   

 

I am not Skinny :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> [BJason- Just look for the skinny little spastic guy who does not have a clue whats going on.............. [/B]



I only have a little clue at what's going on!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I only have a little clue at what's going on! *




Well I know nothing and understand less. :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well I know nothing and understand less. :shrug: *


The path to enlightenment


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 8, 2003)

Jason,

I'll see you on Fri/Sat, and things will become a bit more lucid to you.



Seig,
  PLEASE remind me to sand ALL of the bloodstains out of the White Waxwoods before Friday......................



Rich,  Come out to Seigs leetle party on the 15th, and you can find out what going on :erg:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The path to enlightenment *



Does anyone know if you do actually get Enlightened at the end of the path, or is just one of those cheap tourism tricks to make you travel the path? :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Does anyone know if you do actually get Enlightened at the end of the path,*



One day young one you will understand! :asian:  Now my question to you. 

Castillo isn't teaching you very well is he?:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason,
> 
> I'll see you on Fri/Sat, and things will become a bit more lucid to you. *



I will be there on friday afternoon. :asian: 



> Seig,
> PLEASE remind me to sand ALL of the bloodstains out of the White Waxwoods before Friday......................



Nah, keep the blood in the floors. I'm not afraid of a little blood shed. Besides it gives a little aura about the place.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason,
> 
> I'll see you on Fri/Sat, and things will become a bit more lucid to you.
> ...




Hi Stick Dummy,

I would love to come out that day. I am in Mi, and headed to Canada that weekend.  

So, unfortunately I cannot make it.  

Maybe some other time in the future.


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason,
> 
> I'll see you on Fri/Sat, and things will become a bit more lucid to you.
> ...


 I knew someone else had touched my sticks....the blood was missing....


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Does anyone know if you do actually get Enlightened at the end of the path, or is just one of those cheap tourism tricks to make you travel the path? :shrug: *


 If I told you, I would have to kill you and then you would have to start all over again.............as a cockroach.


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I will be there on friday afternoon. :asian:
> 
> 
> ...


No the blood shed is out back, we have to keep it locked though


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hi Stick Dummy,
> 
> I would love to come out that day. I am in Mi, and headed to Canada that weekend.
> ...


Think September......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No the blood shed is out back, we have to keep it locked though *



Sure, I understand, keep it in hiding for whenever Shinobi finally shows up.  It might be a little hard when you show up with a pair of sticks and he has a sword.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sure, I understand, keep it in hiding for whenever Shinobi finally shows up.  It might be a little hard when you show up with a pair of sticks and he has a sword.  *




Hmm Tough call, I would like to have a sword to match the citting power of his sword, yet if I could have two sticks or Stick and Dagger that would be a tough choice. 

 Now you have me thinking about this. Will have to practice and decide which is my choice.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmm Tough call, I would like to have a sword to match the citting power of his sword, yet if I could have two sticks or Stick and Dagger that would be a tough choice.
> 
> Now you have me thinking about this. Will have to practice and decide which is my choice. *




More practice!!!! This is the answer to all. Although in the class I'm in we do not spar with stick/knife stuff. Just usually stick only. However I did spar with the instructor once with stick/knife, do you remember the older style black rubber knives? Well my gi was full of those little black marks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

HEHEHHEHE
I just took the test again.

I got Red!

I guess it all depends upon your mood and thoughts of the moment.


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sure, I understand, keep it in hiding for whenever Shinobi finally shows up.  It might be a little hard when you show up with a pair of sticks and he has a sword.  *


Not really, only an Ashida Kim wannabe shows up to a gun fight with a sword.....


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 9, 2003)

Seig,

  Jason likes to play with sticks :erg:  That might lead to an interesting leetle information exchange huh?? That knife and stick stuff sounds kinda cool to try out if we have "extra" time.


Swords??? = Glockshot (S."e"I.G. shot?) to the Groin!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not really, only an Ashida Kim wannabe shows up to a gun fight with a sword..... *



Or an idiot........oh wait.......same thing :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Or an idiot........oh wait.......same thing :shrug: *



Whichever.


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Seig,
> 
> Jason likes to play with sticks :erg:  That might lead to an interesting leetle information exchange huh?? That knife and stick stuff sounds kinda cool to try out if we have "extra" time.
> ...


We might be able to scrounge up someting.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We might be able to scrounge up someting....... *



We could probably scrounge up Shinobi somewhere.:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 10, 2003)

SILVER
Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *SILVER
> Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."
> 
> Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time. *




HOLY CHEESE DODDLE!!!!  :erg:

Does that not describe Gou Ronin to a "T"

That's just plain scary!!!!  :anic:


----------



## Seig (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *We could probably scrounge up Shinobi somewhere.:rofl: *


Nah, I don't think we let him have a WV passport.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *HOLY CHEESE DODDLE!!!!  :erg:
> Does that not describe Gou Ronin to a "T"
> That's just plain scary!!!!  :anic: *



Ummm...just what exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Ummm...just what exactly are you trying to say?
> *



That your exactly like your dragon, or your dragon is exactly like you.......whichever you prefer


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 11, 2003)

Good night Wesley...I'll probably kill you in the morning.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

Hmmmmmm........half an hour till morning time, I best be getting to bed.............Nah :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 11, 2003)

It appears the real Gou is back.:asian: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *SILVER
> Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."
> 
> Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time. *




Gou,

You are in good company with me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Good night Wesley...I'll probably kill you in the morning. *




Gou,

First, I am not sure he got the reference.  

Second, are you sure you did not insult Wesley?


Welcome Back Gou!

 :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Ummm...just what exactly are you trying to say?
> *


I think she said you are a cheese doodle


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think she said you are a cheese doodle *



...oh that's it. It's %$#@ing *go-time*!!!


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *...oh that's it. It's %$#@ing go-time!!! *


Get her!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It appears the real Gou is back.:asian: :rofl: *



I bring out the best in people......Even though I had like nothing to do with it :shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd like to have one that has a smiley choking the cr@p out another one...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'd like to have one that has a smiley choking the cr@p out another one...
> *



I hope that wasnt directed at me  And if your that desperate use this one :boxing: 

:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'd like to have one that has a smiley choking the cr@p out another one...
> *




I second the request!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 12, 2003)

Two guys shooting at each other....

:ak47:                               :shooter: 

Or how about the xwing almost taking out the guy waving....

:xwing: :wavey:

And the ultimate.....guy farting.... :fart:

O.K...I guess your right....I think we could use a smiley choking another smiley.


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 12, 2003)

Why do need a smiley choking another smiley. This is martial talk why not a smiley doing a flying side kick into another smiley or something.

Just a thought.....


----------



## Chaos (Mar 12, 2003)

Flying jumpkick idea is a winner in my book, but I would prefer a smiley throwing a toilet at another smiley, that would be very enjoyable.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I hope that wasnt directed at me  And if your that desperate use this one :boxing:
> 
> :shrug: *



Yeah I think it was directed towards you. At least that's how I'm going to take it.


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'd like to have one that has a smiley choking the cr@p out another one...
> *


I'm still waiting on one that is bootin another one in the groin.


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I think it was directed towards you. At least that's how I'm going to take it. *


Cool, Gou is gonna hurt MOB!  I have the rights for pay-per-view.  Place your orders through Pay-Pal


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Cool, Gou is gonna hurt MOB!  I have the rights for pay-per-view.  Place your orders through Pay-Pal *



Gou's gonna hurt me! Now I really do feel like part of the family :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Cool, Gou is gonna hurt MOB!  I have the rights for pay-per-view.  Place your orders through Pay-Pal *




I do not use Pay-Pal.

You take Check or Cash?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2003)

Cash is always preferred.


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I do not use Pay-Pal.
> 
> You take Check or Cash?   *


Yes, I take cash, sometimes forcibly


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, I take cash, sometimes forcibly *



Well I put it in the Mail.

I hope you get it.


----------



## Seig (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well I put it in the Mail.
> 
> I hope you get it.
> *


That's it, lie to me :wah:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's it, lie to me :wah: *



Lol....he lied to you


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's it, lie to me :wah: *



Seig, I'm not so sure that he did lie. Seeing how that baby got delivered you never know. Give him a little benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's it, lie to me :wah: *




Nope, I trust our guys in Brown, tey never would take a $5 bill out of a B-Day card!

Nope 
Never!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Nope, I trust our guys in Brown, tey never would take a $5 bill out of a B-Day card!
> 
> Nope
> ...


That proves you lied, my birthday is not until June.  Just for that, I have no choice but to kick MOB in the groin.:flammad:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Just for that, I have no choice but to kick MOB in the groin.:flammad: *



This game makes me laugh. I like to laugh. AGAIN! AGAIN!
:cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 14, 2003)

To pick up Jason Farnsworth and Mr. C from the BWI and Dulles airports.  He shined his boots so they gleam *wg*  Jason is sooo lucky


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That proves you lied, my birthday is not until June.  Just for that, I have no choice but to kick MOB in the groin.:flammad: *



Why me!!! :ticked:



> _Originally posted by Gouronin _
> * This game makes me laugh. I like to laugh. AGAIN! AGAIN!*



Glad someone is enjoying this :shrug:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 14, 2003)

Jason is about to be "assimilated", and in By-GaWd, West Virginny no less.........................

:erg:


Be VERY afraid:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jason is about to be "assimilated", and in By-GaWd, West Virginny no less.........................
> 
> :erg:
> ...



That sounded dirty


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Why me!!! :ticked:
> 
> 
> ...




MOB,

You are in BOOT Camp

When will you learn?

 :shrug: 

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *That sounded dirty  *




Ok MOB,

it is a quote from the TV series Star Trek the NExt Generation and DS9 and Voyager. The Borg assimilate people.

:shrug: 


:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 15, 2003)

Jasons OKay!!



 Well he was when I took the "brats" home at 2145 hrs, and I believe he has been assimilated, 

Now for 

Castillo.........................


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 15, 2003)

I have taken this test a few times now and find that if I answere by the way I feel that day it  becomes a cute psychological test.  Most of the time I come out the same color but not always.  I dont memorise what i give for answeres but try to answere from my heart .  some days are just as good as otheres and I am not in the same mind set.
 Thanks for the test


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html 
A COPPER Dragon Lies Beneath!

I took the http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html Inner Dragon online quiz and found out I am a Copper Dragon on the inside. My Inner Dragon is the mighty warrior of dragon-kind. It's just that simple. Coppers show up when someone's about to die. Coppers don't mess around, and they don't play evil games like Red Dragons. They don't bother with magic, like Gold Dragons. They exist for a purpose, and they serve it well.

But what sort of a dragon would I be if that really was the whole story? I also like to stomp my enemies, start the occasional war, and spend lazy hours preening my battle aura. My favorable attributes are strength, physical abilities, thriftiness, warmth, and longevity in battle. Just in case some puny human (or conniving Red Dragon) thinks they can get the drop on me, I've got a concealed breath weapon - gigantic masses of Fire. Hey, it's the tried and true way to cook a cow in 0.75 seconds.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Jasons OKay!!
> Well he was when I took the "brats" home at 2145 hrs, and I believe he has been assimilated, *



Oh they were fine! I wasn't bothered by them at all.


----------



## jules (Mar 21, 2003)

I really enjoyed this and I find it most appropriate for myself to be a SILVER dragon.


----------



## stacks (Mar 21, 2003)

thanx KenpoTess

that was an outstanding journey! I realy enjoy learning something about the inner self from tests like that. it was :ultracool , if you know of anymore PLEASE post them again oh I almost forgot my color is silver, neat stuff 

stacks :wink1:


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *This game makes me laugh. I like to laugh. AGAIN! AGAIN!
> :cheers: *


Ok!
_*Boot to _*MOB's*_Groin*_


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh they were fine! I wasn't bothered by them at all. *


I on the other hand was ready to _assimilate_ my boot into one of their backsides.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I on the other hand was ready to assimilate my boot into one of their backsides. *



Ah you are the head instructor and you can do that kind of stuff.


----------



## FLY (Mar 22, 2003)

hehe...neat test.  I ended up being a green.

The scary part is that I got my wife to take the quiz too...she's a red. :uhohh: 

FLY.
:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

My color is COPPER. 

My inner dragon is the mighty warrior of dragon-kind. I don't play silly head-games or use fruity magic, I stick to the basics: big muscles and lots of flame. Wipe that smirk off your face, pal.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 1, 2003)

> Your Inner Dragon is the classic example of dragon evil. Remember Smaug? Yep, Red Dragon. Oh, my friend you're in good company. Red dragons are the most vile and crafty of all the dragons. They are also the most dangerous of all dragons. As such they are the Fire Elemental dragons. Reds have a nasty tendency towards luring you in with quiet words and soft emotions, then wrapping their scaly tails around you and biting off your puny little human head. Fun, no?



I can live with that.:EG:


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## Ender (Oct 1, 2003)

If there ever was a draconic example of a supple attitude, your Inner Dragon is it. Blues are the Water Elemental dragon - typified by their Steam breath weapon. Pretty creative, huh? It goes right along with your Inner Dragon's tendency to maim, but not destroy. Much like your native oceans and rivers will deform the rock over time, eventually wearing it away to nothing.

Humans shouldn't make the idiot mistake of thinking you're weak, however. After all you're a good 30 feet in length and you have a penchant for materializing out of any body of water, no matter how small. The element of surprise and limited magic capabilities are definitely yours. You also enjoy communicating with aquatic life-forms, hunting in totally inhospitable terrain (i.e. 3000 feet below the waves), and using your fluid nature to your advantage. Your enemies probably won't even see you approach in the first place. Your favorable attributes are the sunset, Autumn, water, compassion, peace, forgiveness, love, intuition, and calmness. Naturally, you pity the fool who'd try and prove that calmness part, he'd probably wind up being scalded. *small grin*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 1, 2003)

Silver dragon...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2003)

A Tan Dragon


----------



## Shodan (Oct 5, 2003)

I am Blue!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 6, 2003)

I couldn't remember if I'd taken this quiz before or not.

I am a silver dragon!   

 Robyn artyon:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 6, 2003)

As the Mist that shrouds both Good and Evil, your Dragon color is...   SILVER


Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## Ants (Jun 22, 2006)

Tan.  I can live with that.


----------



## Carol (Jun 22, 2006)

Black.  

Apparantly I have an evil streak.  :flame:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 22, 2006)

Your Inner Dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Tans have been all but forgotten in popular literature, but that suits them just fine. They're slightly shy and spend most of their time in impassable mountain valleys. When feeling brave or adventurous, Tans use their shape-shifting ability to blend in with society. Given a choice, however, Tans still much prefer to be left to their own devices.

You like to spend time devising new and interesting spells and potions, and counting and hoarding your gigantic treasure. Your favorable attributes are longevity, security, magic, and reverence for life. To top it off, your breath weapon is a curious mix of Fire and Air. Just tell folks to watch out, as a Tan you've got a seriously short temper!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 22, 2006)

Wierd..I'm White...guess that means me and Carol Kaur can never get along. LOL. 

_If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).

Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage_


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 22, 2006)

*Copper

*


> Your Inner Dragon is the mighty warrior of dragon-kind. It's just that simple. Coppers show up when someone's about to die. Usually they just go ahead and take out his best friends too, just so he won't be lonely in the afterlife. Coppers don't mess around, and they don't play evil games like Red Dragons. They don't bother with magic, like Gold Dragons. They don't run and hide like White Dragons. They're there to do a job, and they do it well. (Think Special Forces...)


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 22, 2006)

Been awhile since I took this test  I'm a *Silver *

Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2006)

Green..

Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.

Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Green..
> 
> Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.
> 
> Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*



How bizarre.  I'm green too.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

Blue

If there ever was a draconic example of a supple attitude, your Inner Dragon is it. Blues are the Water Elemental dragon - typified by their Steam breath weapon. Pretty creative, huh? It goes right along with your Inner Dragon's tendency to maim, but not destroy. Much like your native oceans and rivers will deform the rock over time, eventually wearing it away to nothing.

Humans shouldn't make the idiot mistake of thinking you're weak, however. After all you're a good 30 feet in length and you have a penchant for materializing out of any body of water, no matter how small. The element of surprise and limited magic capabilities are definitely yours. You also enjoy communicating with aquatic life-forms, hunting in totally inhospitable terrain (i.e. 3000 feet below the waves), and using your fluid nature to your advantage. Your enemies probably won't even see you approach in the first place. Your favorable attributes are the sunset, Autumn, water, compassion, peace, forgiveness, love, intuition, and calmness. Naturally, you pity the fool who'd try and prove that calmness part, he'd probably wind up being scalded. *small grin*


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Green..
> 
> Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.
> 
> Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*



Hey...I'm also green!  :ultracool:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 22, 2006)

The green dragon.


----------



## someguy (Jun 22, 2006)

Tan...
Power to the tans.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 22, 2006)

Gold dragon Here...


----------



## donna (Jun 22, 2006)

Another Greeny here


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 22, 2006)

Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time. 







Deceptive.... *waves his hand in front of your face* This isn't the Moose you're looking for...


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 22, 2006)

I cam up copper anyone want to fight


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 22, 2006)

I have done this on diferent days and come up with different answeres depending in my mode that day  
today i am


My inner dragon color is TAN. 
My inner dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Deep down I am very wise, somewhat shy, and I have a rather short fuse. But don't worry, tans prefer to spend their time counting their enormous treasure, so pass quietly and you'll stay out of danger. 
Your Inner Dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Tans have been all but forgotten in popular literature, but that suits them just fine. They're slightly shy and spend most of their time in impassable mountain valleys. When feeling brave or adventurous, Tans use their shape-shifting ability to blend in with society. Given a choice, however, Tans still much prefer to be left to their own devices.

You like to spend time devising new and interesting spells and potions, and counting and hoarding your gigantic treasure. Your favorable attributes are longevity, security, magic, and reverence for life. To top it off, your breath weapon is a curious mix of Fire and Air. Just tell folks to watch out, as a Tan you've got a seriously short temper


----------



## beau_safken (Jun 22, 2006)

RED




Your Inner Dragon is the classic example of dragon evil. Remember Smaug? Yep, Red Dragon. Oh, my friend you're in good company. Red dragons are the most vile and crafty of all the dragons. They are also the most dangerous of all dragons. As such they are the Fire Elemental dragons. Reds have a nasty tendency towards luring you in with quiet words and soft emotions, then wrapping their scaly tails around you and biting off your puny little human head. Fun, no?

But of course, Reds aren't all about killing and treasure hoarding. You like to invent creative traps, spend long hours relaxing in the mouths of volcanoes, fly over the vast forests of the planet looking for men on horseback ...er... sheep (yeah...), and pick fights. Your favorable attributes are Noon, Summer, the sword, helpful fire, blood, courage, passion, will power, and leadership. If dragons went to war, they'd rally behind you in a snap. Well, you or a Copper Dragon. But those guys are wusses anyway, and you could beat one up to take command. In fact, you probably would considering your breath weapon is good old fashioned Fire, and plenty of it. Just remember that some sheep carry swords and you'll do fine.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 22, 2006)

im white


----------



## JamesDraegun (Jun 23, 2006)

*As the Mist that shrouds both Good and Evil, your Dragon color is...*

Silver:

Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.

[Pretty cool, not a perfect description (no quizzes ever are for me), but better than most "what are you?" quizzes, that and my favorite mystical beast is a silver or blue dragon ...]


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> I have done this on diferent days and come up with different answeres depending in my mode that day
> today i am



I was just coming to post the same thing on this thread Sheldon, you beat me to it. I was thinking your mood when you take it would determine your color, because I have taken this one before too, and had a different color. Right now it appears I want to stomp everyone around me...lol.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 23, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> RED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*High fives Beau* Me too!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2006)

As I have said i change days to day sotoday I am


*As the Hearts of the Pure, your Dragon color is...*






Your Inner Dragon is the most honorable of all. Golds are the third rarest of all the dragons (after Platinum and Chromatic dragons) and have a station in society that reflects their rarity. You are what one might call a Draconic Knight. Golds live by a strict code of chivalry and commitment. Remember Draco? Yep, Gold Dragon. Your appearance is fearsome and all-mighty but you'd never stoop so low as to bring any harm to a human. As a matter of fact, that's strictly contrary to your code of conduct. You're one of only two dragon types that is aligned "Lawful Good" and is proficient in the use of magic and spells. If you're curious, the other is Platinum, the King of the Dragons. Your piety, beauty, wisdom, and inner strength are absolutely without parallel.

But of course, being a Gold Dragon isn't all high ethics and codes. You like to fly around scaring things, advise humans in their affairs, and shapeshift. Strike that, you *LOVE* to shapeshift. And you're great at it. In fact, if you're a Gold on the inside, you might be a Gold on the outside, too - just in human form. Your favorable attributes are honor, chivalry, truth, kindness, gold, mining, protection, wisdom, bravery, and trustworthiness. You might be a bit too trusting of humans at times, but they're just kids compared to you. If anyone threatens your humans or tries to kill you, you could strike back with your breath weapon - Fire. But then, no one's tried anything that stupid in the last couple thousand years. After all, you're about 54 feet long.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 23, 2006)

*As the Mist that shrouds both Good and Evil, your Dragon color is...*






Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to *your slightly-below-average size more than anything else*:rofl:. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 23, 2006)

Green. Of course. LOL! That was fun.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 23, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Green. Of course. LOL! That was fun.



Did you have to tweak your answers around so that you would come up green?  Just wondering....

- Ceicei


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2006)

How many of you feel that the color of you dragon realy discibes you or the way you feel you truely are.
The Gold discribes what i feel i am like most of the time, with a few thing in it that are not me also (





> Your appearance is fearsome and all-mighty


)  like I might ever be fearsome and all mighty


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 23, 2006)

This is what I am this week...  I will try again later to see if my color remain the same or changes.

*As the rays of the life-giving Sun, your Dragon color is...*






 Your Inner Dragon is the most interesting of all. Yellows are the fourth rarest dragon of all (after Gold, Platinum and Chromatic dragons). They spend the vast majority of their time soaring high above the ground, often for no particular reason. They love to be in the air, and are thus typified as the Air Elemental dragon. Your Inner Dragon spends most of his/her time on the Plains or steppe highlands when not mingled with the air currents. All of the Elemental dragons are technically aligned "Chaotic Evil" but a Yellow is about as close as they come to being either Neutral or "Lawful Evil." So if you feel like a bit of a do-gooder sometimes, it's perfectly normal.

 You like to spend time in silent, aerial meditation and would only really attack someone if provoked. Your favorable attributes are the sunrise, Spring, incense, clouds, and any kind of helpful air mass or current. When it's needed, your breath weapon is pure bolts of Lightning. How's that for a neat piece of carry-on luggage? See you amongst the clouds!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 23, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Did you have to tweak your answers around so that you would come up green? Just wondering....
> 
> - Ceicei


 
No Ma'am, I answered honestly so I could receive an honest result. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 23, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> No Ma'am, I answered honestly so I could receive an honest result. :asian:



So it is no mere coincidence that your dragon matches your username.


(Pondering the meaning of green)
%think%


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2006)

I took it before and was gold, took it another time and was blue ... ah well.  I don't mind being green.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I took it before and was gold, took it another time and was blue ... ah well.  I don't mind being green.



It's not that easy being green
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves
When I think it could be nicer being red, or yellow or gold
Or something much more colorful like that

It's not easy being green
It seems you blend in with so many other ordinary things
And people tend to pass you over 'cause you're
Not standing out like flashy sparkles in the water
Or stars in the sky...


----------



## green meanie (Jun 23, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So it is no mere coincidence that your dragon matches your username.
> 
> 
> (Pondering the meaning of green)
> %think%


 
I don't believe in coincidence.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, the dragon on my back is black, but apparently the one inside is TAN


My inner dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Deep down I am very wise, somewhat shy, and I have a rather short fuse. But don't worry, tans prefer to spend their time counting their enormous treasure, so pass quietly and you'll stay out of danger. 
Your Inner Dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Tans have been all but forgotten in popular literature, but that suits them just fine. They're slightly shy and spend most of their time in impassable mountain valleys. When feeling brave or adventurous, Tans use their shape-shifting ability to blend in with society. Given a choice, however, Tans still much prefer to be left to their own devices.

You like to spend time devising new and interesting spells and potions, and counting and hoarding your gigantic treasure. Your favorable attributes are longevity, security, magic, and reverence for life. To top it off, your breath weapon is a curious mix of Fire and Air. Just tell folks to watch out, as a Tan you've got a seriously short temper


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 23, 2006)

If there ever was an apparition of Evil to strike terror into the hearts of man and beast, your Inner Dragon is it. Blackies are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the White Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).

But of course, being a Blackie on the inside you couldn't care less about that religion garbage. You like to chomp things, cause trouble, make off with people's significant others, and so on and so forth. Your favorable attributes are night, the Moon, the stars, dreams, psychic guidance, balancing Karma, seeking truth, and helpful dark magic. Everybody's still got to watch out for you though, because deep down you like to smite at random and have a nasty breath weapon combination of Fire and Acid. *evil grin* Fun, no?


----------



## Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I don't believe in coincidence.



Love the Avatar!


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am SILVER!

<a href="http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html" target=_new><h3>A SILVER Dragon Lies Beneath!</h3><img src="http://www.abednarz.net/dragons/drsilver.jpg" border=1 alt="My inner dragon color is SILVER. Click here to try the Quiz!"><br></a>My inner dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. I possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence. I live by my own code of ethics and I stick to it at all times. Click the image to try the Inner Dragon Online Quiz for yourself.<br><br>


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2006)

It would appear that I am TAN!

Your Inner Dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Tans have been all but forgotten in popular literature, but that suits them just fine. They're slightly shy and spend most of their time in impassable mountain valleys. When feeling brave or adventurous, Tans use their shape-shifting ability to blend in with society. Given a choice, however, Tans still much prefer to be left to their own devices.

You like to spend time devising new and interesting spells and potions, and counting and hoarding your gigantic treasure. Your favorable attributes are longevity, security, magic, and reverence for life. To top it off, your breath weapon is a curious mix of Fire and Air. Just tell folks to watch out, as a Tan you've got a seriously short temper!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 10, 2006)

*As the Oceans that give birth to the Land, your Dragon color is...*






If there ever was a draconic example of a supple attitude, your Inner Dragon is it. Blues are the Water Elemental dragon - typified by their Steam breath weapon. Pretty creative, huh? It goes right along with your Inner Dragon's tendency to maim, but not destroy. Much like your native oceans and rivers will deform the rock over time, eventually wearing it away to nothing.

Humans shouldn't make the idiot mistake of thinking you're weak, however. After all you're a good 30 feet in length and you have a penchant for materializing out of any body of water, no matter how small. The element of surprise and limited magic capabilities are definitely yours. You also enjoy communicating with aquatic life-forms, hunting in totally inhospitable terrain (i.e. 3000 feet below the waves), and using your fluid nature to your advantage. Your enemies probably won't even see you approach in the first place. Your favorable attributes are the sunset, Autumn, water, compassion, peace, forgiveness, love, intuition, and calmness. Naturally, you pity the fool who'd try and prove that calmness part, he'd probably wind up being scalded. *small grin*


----------

